

Scary: Plane Crash Caught on Dash Cam - nashequilibrium
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icfVsql38oc&feature=youtu.be

======
nashequilibrium
This just shows that you have no chance of survival in this situation! It
happens so quick.

